# Fernsehen mit dem PC



## mytelion (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Forum User,

ich habe ein Frage, undzwar, ist es möglich, sich eine Art Fernsehantenne für den PC zu kaufen, auch wenn der Bildschirm nicht als Fernseher funktioniert? Also mit einem ganz normalen schlichten PC Bildschirm? Ist es möglich dass das ganze über USB laufen kann? Wenn jemand weiss was ich meine, kann mir jemand sagen, in welchem Preisbereich sich solch ein Teil bewegen würde, oder bestenfalls sogar den Link zu einem Kaufvorschlag schicken?

danke im Vorraus!

LG


----------



## MatzeRRR (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi mytelion,

ja dies ist möglich, also wenn ich dein Wunsch richtig verstanden habe.
Hier mal ein Preisvergleich, meinst du in etwas sowas?

TV-Tuner mit Schnittstelle: USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß
MateRRR


----------



## Andi2405 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi mytelion,

zunächst mal ist das grundsätzlich auf jeden Fall möglich. Die Fragen, die sich dabei stellen, sind: Hast du ein Notebook und willst also eine externe TV-Karte oder hast du einen Tower, wo du eine einbauen könntest? Empfängst du das TV-Signal (ich nehme an bei dir zu Hause) per Kabel (DVB-C), Satellit (DVB-S) oder wohnst du in oder nahe einer größeren Stadt und empfängst das Signal per Antenne (DVB-T)?

Anhand der Antworten auf diese Fragen kannst du eine passende TV-Karte auswählen. Diese kostet etwa 40-50 €, es sei denn du willst was spezielles, wie z.B. einen Twin-Tuner (zwei Tuner in einem, d.h. du kannst zwei Sendungen gleichzeitig aufnehmen).

Gruß

Andi2405


----------



## Sarin (13. Oktober 2014)

Schau vorher aber mal auf zattoo.com vorbei, vielleicht reicht das ja schon.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Oktober 2014)

Erste Frage: Welches TV-Signal willst du "in den PC reinkriegen" ?

Monitore mit HDMI / DVI kannst du (mit Adapter) an jeden (digitalen) Sat-Receiver anschließen.
Du musst dann nur noch den Ton aus dem Receiver über opt. TOS-Link oder Componenten-Kabel an irgendwelche Boxen geben.

Für DVB-T gibt es jede Menge USB-Dongles, wo du das Antennenkabel der DVB-T Antenne oder aus deiner Zimmerwand reinsteckst.
Das TV-Programm kannst du dann mit Windows Media Center ansehen und sogar zeitgesteuert aufnehmen. Das ist ziemlich komfortabel. (mache ich immer auf Dienstreisen)


----------



## End0fSeven (13. Oktober 2014)

_Mit einem Rasperry PI könnte das ganze gehen. DVB-T Stick kaufen und auf XBMC schauen._

Ich schieb mal eine Frage nach.

Gibt es eigentlich CI+ Module für den PC? Würde gerne per DVB-C am PC schauen und Sendungen Aufzeichnen. Im Internet finde ich nur CI Module, was mir aber nix nützt, da der Anbieter CI+ Digicards hat.


----------



## Andi2405 (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Idee mit dem Raspi ist cool, aber Raspberry Pi + SD-Karte + Netzteil usw. + DVB-T-Stick sind deutlich teurer als einfach eine interne TV-Karte für DVB-C oder -S oder -T.


----------



## mytelion (13. Oktober 2014)

also ich Wohne definitiv auf dem Land, und ich wüsste nicht, ob und wenn ja welches Signal ich hier empfange. Und Kabel führen NICHT zu meinem PC, weshalb Antenne wohl die einzige möglichkeit wäre. Wo kann ich rausfinden, welches Signal ich empfangen würde und/oder könnte? Da ich mich in dem Gebiet überhauptnicht auskenne, wären bei einer Kaufempfehlung direkte Links zum Händler am besten, falls das möglich ist. 
Ausserdem habe ich einen Tower PC, würde aber ungerne etwas einbaue, da ich total unsicher mit sowas bin. Also wäre mir die Externe Karte lieber. 

Liebe Grüße

EDIT: Ich habe Zuhause eine Fernseh Antenne gefunden, allerdings weiss ich nicht genau welche da sie ohne Verpackung war. Sie hat einen USB Adapter. Als ich sie eingesteckt und mir den Treiber installiert habe (TotalMedia 3.5), habe ich alles eingerichtet und wollte dann Sender suchen. Allerdings wurden 0 Sender gefunden. Ich hab sie am Fenster im Oobersten Geschoss unseres Hauses gehalten und trotzdem nichts gefunden. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Andi2405 (14. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal hier. Da kannst du sehen, ob es bei dir zu Hause überhaupt ein Signal gibt, das du empfangen könntest und wenn ja, welche Sender. Da du auf dem Land wohnst ist es sehr unwarscheinlich, dass du mit einer DVB-T Antenne etwas empfangen kannst.


----------



## mytelion (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, welche Farbe auf der Seite relevant ist, im Bezug auf die Antenne.
Was wären denn sonst Möglichkeiten, falls DVB-T nicht ginge?


----------



## Andi2405 (14. Oktober 2014)

Dann gehts nur über den Hausempfang, also Kabel (DVB-C) oder Satellit (DVB-S). Dann müsstest du aber ein Kabel zu deinem PC legen.
Eventuell gibt es auch noch eine Möglichkeit: Wenn du einen sehr guten Receiver im Haus hast, wie z.B. einen xtrend, könntest du auch das Signal vom Receiver am TV-Gerät zu deinem PC streamen. Der Receiver, der so etwas kann, ist aber sehr selten und damit ist es unwarscheinlich, dass das bei dir klappt.


----------



## antec1200 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehe Fernsehen über PC aber das wahre ist das nicht.
Einmal hatte ich ein Modell von Skystar welches nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr erkannt wurde.
Momentan habe ich ein deutlich teures Modell von Elgato aber es ist nicht viel besser.
Ich muss ca. alle 3 Wochen den Treiber neu Installieren weil die Box nicht erkannt wird.
Daher rate ich lieber zu einen normalen Fernsehe mit Receiver.


----------

